
The Math Problems from Good Will Hunting, with Solutions - agiri
https://medium.com/cantors-paradise/the-math-problems-from-good-will-hunting-w-solutions-b081895bf379
======
agiri
From Wikipedia: "Consider a system of n linear equations for n unknowns,
represented in matrix multiplication form as Ax = b where the n × n matrix A
has a nonzero determinant, and the vector x = {x_1, x_2, ..., x_n}^T is the
column vector of the variables. Then Cramer's rule states that in this case
the system has a unique solution, whose individual values for the unknowns are
given by: x_i = det(A_i)/det(A)"

------
wso
How do you 'calculate the inverse of (I − z × L) using Cramer’s rule'?

